# rose enemone



## jason_jen_justin (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought a rose tip enemone a couple weeks ago and i was wondering if anyone has one and any suggestions. mine is not shrunk up with bulbs at the end they are long and pretty much a perfect tubular shape. i keep it fed and i believe enough light( about 220 in a 55 gallon) also it is in an area of a decent amount of water flow. 

Any help would be great. thanx


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

here is an article on the subject 

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/inverts/cnidaria/anthozoa/bubbletipanemones.htm


----------

